# Holster for G26



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I dress business casual almost everday, dress slacks with a tucked in shirt. Any holster recommendations? I've pretty much narrowed it down to either the Galco Skyops or the Crossbreed Supertuck. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

have not tried ether one of those but i have tried a Galco N3 and Royal Guard. both are nice if you don't have to tuck in your shirt or you wear a jacket. more then likely i will sell the N3 and get the Skyops for dress/casual

but i did just order a Minotaur MTAC Holster from Com-Tac which looks to be like the Supertuck.


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

*Skyops*

I keep going back and forth with myself as to which one to get. I will probably end up getting the Skyops. The reviews I have seen indicate that they designed it with business casual in mind.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats what i would get be sure to let me know how you like the Skyops for you G26 if you get one. I probably will be getting one sometime also


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I dress the same way Mon - Thur (Friday is casual day). I wear the SkyOps. It works very well. I work for Galco, I am a bit bias, but it is a great holster.


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

*Just Ordered the Skyops*

I just placed the order. I will let everyone know how it works once I have it.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

What width belt will you wear. The Skyops comes with 1 1/4" y hook. If you are wearing a 1 1/2" belt you will need the additional hook. Contact me if you do.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

Did you get your Skyops yet?


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

*I Got it*

I got the Skyops and love it. It took a bit of time to break the leather in. When I went to draw the pistol it wouldn't come out becase the leather grabbed it very tightly. After a few days of breaking it in and drawing the gun from concealment, it broke in quite nicely. When I tuck in my dress shirt you can't even tell it is there. One thing is that you probably will need one size bigger for your pants.


----------

